# PopUp-Fenster



## heidi.p (26. Jul 2003)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf meiner Hauptseite ein PopUp-Fenster einbinden kann. Quellcode wäre super.
Danke und Gruß Heidi


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jul 2003)

meinst du mit java oder mit javascript ?

ich schieb das mal trotzdem zu den anfängerfragen.


----------



## Nobody (26. Jul 2003)

und was soll dieses fenster bewirken?

zb für ein abfrage fenster gibt es in java eine vordefinierte klasse


----------



## TheBaD (28. Aug 2003)

Generell öffnet man ein fenster mit:

```
var FensterVar = window.open(bild,"name","width="xxx",height="xxx");
```


----------



## der gute (29. Aug 2003)

TheBaD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Generell öffnet man ein fenster mit:
> 
> ```
> var FensterVar = window.open(bild,"name","width="xxx",height="xxx");
> ```



bild als Parameter ist etwas unverständlich!
gemeint  ist die url wo das bild (html seite geht auch) liegt

siehe auch http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


gruß


----------



## Styx (5. Nov 2003)

Hier, mir war gerade so 


```
<script language="javascript/text">
function popUpWindow(url, target, width, height, resizeable, directories, menubar, location)
{
		window.open(url, target, "width=" + width + ", height=" + height +", resizeable=" + resizeable + ", directories=" + directories + ", menubar=" + menubar + ", location="+ location + "");
}
//-->
</script>

[url="JavaScript:showAutorInformation('File.html', 'Target', 500, 600, 'no', 'no', 'no', 'no');"]Link Text[/url]
```

MfG, Styx

Ach so,

onLoad="popUpWindow(PARAM)"; // geht natuerlich auch


----------



## Styx (5. Nov 2003)

Link Text 


heisst natuerlich:

Link Text


----------

